# PICTURE OF MIJ GTR R34.



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2331/img0176jf07djzp7.jpg
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/5083/gtvb6.jpg


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

I like it personally


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

nice. got any pics of your veilside r32?


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*R32 GTR.*

I will post some soon.

thanks


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

[j]Desing said:


>


Is that the car with the V12 and 4 turbos?:nervous:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Is that the car with the V12 and 4 turbos?:nervous:


The other one looks a lot more like a JGTC Skyline, paint jobs look alike.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Is that the car with the V12 and 4 turbos?:nervous:


No its not.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

this is one crazy car.


----------



## princess skyla (Oct 11, 2007)

looks good


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Personally I don't like the drag-look. But anyways, how fast does it do a quarter mile?


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*1/4 mile??*

10.8 sec in Rear Wheel Drive @ Low Boost i.e. 2 Bar. Its mapped to 2.8 Bar!! Wait to see it run when we have sorted our 4WD System.:flame:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

VEILSIDE GTR said:


> 10.8 sec in Rear Wheel Drive @ Low Boost i.e. 2 Bar. Its mapped to 2.8 Bar!! Wait to see it run when we have sorted our 4WD System.:flame:


and side ways most of the time even with the 4wd i think seen vids of this looks well powerfull:smokin:


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

I've seen this car in the flesh.
It's simply amazing........
Very impressed with the design and thought gone into the oil pump and steering pump.
A real testament to the guys at MIJ.
Well done.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

two vids from Jap Show
YouTube - MIJ Performance - R34 Skyline Engine (RB26) - T88 Turbo
YouTube - MIJ Performance - R34 Skyline Qtr Mile Run 1


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Boy that's sick


----------

